# The Internet Party: When Google's Parents Leave Town



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2008)

i just thought this was a funny video cause im a dork. video can't embed unfortunately, so here's the link:

http://www.cracked.com/article_15825_in ... ekend.html


----------

